# Sand Top Dressing Rental Equipment



## gwolf64 (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm in Birmingham, AL. Does anyone know where I can rent sand top dressing equipment? I hear there are places in GA that rent Turfco top dresser and a Dingo packages. Maybe this exists in BHAM?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I know this isn't exactly the solution.

https://jerrypate.com/rental/ has some kind of rental equipment topdresser but it looks quite costly and is overkill unless you have a large area.

Robin Rents in Huntsville, AL does have a top dressing machine, if you're up for a road trip.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Could you use a regular fertilizer spreader to spread sand and or lime. It would not be as efficient as professional golf course equipment but you also would not be doing it as many times.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> Could you use a regular fertilizer spreader to spread sand and or lime. It would not be as efficient as professional golf course equipment but you also would not be doing it as many times.


Your sand needs to have basically 0% moisture to go through a typical fertilizer spreader.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

J_nick said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> > Could you use a regular fertilizer spreader to spread sand and or lime. It would not be as efficient as professional golf course equipment but you also would not be doing it as many times.
> ...


I know my Spyker spreader could probably handle "some" wet sand since it has a gate style opening which would allow for more flow but I don't think I have ever tried to spread sand through it before but I have considered it


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

What aboug lime. I prolly am gonna have to lime in a big way soon. I would buy it bagged so that it stayed relatively dry.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> What aboug lime. I prolly am gonna have to lime in a big way soon. I would buy it bagged so that it stayed relatively dry.


Are you getting pelletized or powdered lime?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

A couple of years ago I saw these http://www.ecolawnapplicator.com/products/ for rent in Ohio but you had to be a landscape company (show proof of a small business license and a calling card--not hard to do). If they rented in Ohio (I can't find the site now), there might be a rental near you. Big problem would be getting the sand in the hopper, either a lot of shoveling or a small front loader. Probably easier and just as cheap to hire it done.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Could go with bagged topdressing sand through a commercial fert spreader like a Lesco or Andersons. Done all the time on golf courses. Light and frequent apps.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I had not yet gotten as far as thinking about whether to use pelletized of powdered lime. I know there is are companies nearby that make powdered. I don't know whether they pelletize too.

Lime will be for later in the year. First I have tree guys coming and pre Em to get down. and , and,......

If someone has opinions on pelletized or powdered I am all ears.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> I had not yet gotten as far as thinking about whether to use pelletized of powdered lime. I know there is are companies nearby that make powdered. I don't know whether they pelletize too.
> 
> Lime will be for later in the year. First I have tree guys coming and pre Em to get down. and , and,......
> 
> If someone has opinions on pelletized or powdered I am all ears.


I HIGHLY recommend the pelletized as the powder will go EVERYWHERE with the slightest breeze and it will cake all up in the spreader if there is any humidity in the air :lol: I had to learn the hard way many years ago :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ...the powder will go EVERYWHERE with the slightest breeze...


Funny story - several years ago I rolled out of one of those tunnel car washes on a breezy day to see one of these spreading some lime on a pasture across the highway. Needless to say I paid for two car washes that day. :lol:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Drop Spreader, but wear shoes and clothes you want to throw away.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gwolf64 said:


> I'm in Birmingham, AL. Does anyone know where I can rent sand top dressing equipment? I hear there are places in GA that rent Turfco top dresser and a Dingo packages. Maybe this exists in BHAM?


Good Luck! I have been looking into this for my area and everybody either has no idea what I'm talking about or those that do, say "good luck." :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > ...the powder will go EVERYWHERE with the slightest breeze...
> ...


 :lol: That's a hilarious story. Regarding the video, I never dreamed I'd hear Collective Soul backing a lime spreading big rig video.

@gene_stl I've spread almost 1/2 ton of pelletized lime on my lot, and that's the only way I would recommend any homeowner to do it. It's easy, not messy and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Tomahawk31 (8 mo ago)

gwolf64 said:


> I'm in Birmingham, AL. Does anyone know where I can rent sand top dressing equipment? I hear there are places in GA that rent Turfco top dresser and a Dingo packages. Maybe this exists in BHAM?


Central Alabama Top Dressing rental, the guy lives in Pelham he only rents a Top Dresser and a San Pro with a drag. 
Trailer Top Dresser and San Pro is 500.
Top Dresser and San Pro 400 no trailer.

205 521-2479


----------

